# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کاردانی عمران کارتوگرافی

## Parniya

مجموعه  آموزش کارتوگرافی یکی از چهار رشته عملیات نقشه برداری است نقشه برداری و  ژئودزی، فتوگرامتری، کارتوگرافی و هیدرگرافی و یکی از رشته های آموزشی در  نظام آموزش عالی در مقطع کاردانی است و هدف آن بالا بردن مهارت عملیات،  کاردانی افزایش آگاهی های خاص این رشته در افراد است که می توانند با کسب  قدرت نسبی تفکر ، استدلال تجزیه و تحلیل و درک مفاهیم مربوط توانایی کار و  کارآیی مفید در زمینه رشته را بدست آورند و ارتباط این رشته را با سایر  رشته ها استنباط نمایند. کارتوگرافی چاپ و تالیف و تکثیر نقشه های عمرانی  است و نقش فعالی در مراحل نهایی تهیه نقشه دارد. نقشه  های عمرانی در هر زمینه به یکی از سه طریق نقشه برداری زمینی، نقشه برداری  هوایی و نقشه برداری تالیف می شود. فرم خروجی نهایی نقشه برداری زمینی و  هوایی پیش نویسهای مدادی است که برای مصرف کنندگان براحتی قابل درک نبوده و  باید با پروراندن و تفسیر مناسب اطلاعات با استفاده از علائم، رنگ و  قوانین گرافیکی آنها را گویا نموده در نتیجه نقشه از طریق فتوگرامتری و یا  نقشه برداری زمینی نیاز به تخصص و مهارت کارتوگراف دارد. از طرف دیگر نقشه  های موضوعی از جمله ابزاری است که مورد نیاز متخصصین علوم مختلف می باشد که  از آن برای اجرای طرحهای عمرانی استفاده می شود. نهیه نقشه های موضعی با  گردآوری و جفت و جور کردن اطلاعات مناسب و موجود تهیه می گردد. انجام چنین  فعالیتهایی در حد تخصص و مهارت کارتوگراف است گذشته از اینها کارتوگراف می  تواند بعنوان یک نقشه کش ورزیده به رشته های مختلف صنعت که بنحوی با ترسیم و  نقشه کشی سر و کار دارند خدمات مفید عرضه نماید.
 طول متوسط دوره کاردان فنی فتوگرافی 2 سال است و نظام آموزشی آن واحدی است  و تابع مصوبات ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی است کلیه دروس در 4 ترم ارائه می شود  طول هر ترم 18 هفته معادل یک نیمسال تحصیلی است زمان تدریس هر واحد درسی از  نوع نظری یک ساعت و عملی آزمایشگاهی 2 ساعت و کارگاهی 3 ساعت و کارآموزی و  کارورزی 4 ساعت است.  جهت  آشنایی دانشجویان جدید یا عملیات کارتوگرافی لازم است قبل از شروع دوره به  مدت یک هفته بازدیدها و برنامه هایی بعنوان دوره شناخت کار از طرف دانشگاه  ها ارائه گردد. فارغ  التحصیلان این رشته به عنوان کاردان فنی ( تکنیسین ماهر ) کارآیی لازم و  مهارت عملی را برای انجام فعالیتهای کارتوگرافی در مراحل مختلف از گردآوری  اطلاعات و تالیف نقشه تا چاپ و تکثیر نقشه را بدست می آورند . با  توجه به تخصص و کارآئیهای بدست آمده می توانند بعنوان تکنیسین ماهر  کارتوگراف برای انجام کارهای مختلف تهیه نقشه در هر سازمان و اداره دولتی و  ارگانها یا بخش خصوصی که مجهز به بخش کارتوگرافی، نقشه کشی باشند مشاغلی  را احراز نمایند. 


* نقش و توانایی فارغ التحصیلان
*
• همکاری در عملیات نقشه برداری از قبیل مترگیری و ژالن گذاری، - مترکشی، ساختمان و نصب علائم و نشانه ها و علامت دادن • مستند سازی اکیپ های نقشه برداری • تعیین تجهیزات مورد نیاز نقشه برداری • اجرای عملیات کارتوگرافی و ترسیم با دست • انجام خدمات کارهای مقدماتی هیدروگرافی، ژئودزی، کاداستروفتوگرامتری • نظارت و سرپرستی کارگاههای نقشه برداری
• استفاده از نرم افزارهای کامپیوتری در نقشه برداری


* مشاغل قابل احراز
*
• نقشه بردار، مسر ( راه ، راه آبی ،کانال آب ، خطوط لوله های گاز، نفت، آب و مسیرهای انتقال نیرو و امثال آن (  • کارتوگراف و رسام (روش های معمولی، اسکرایبینگ، اتوماسیون(  • کاردان مترکشی، ترازیابی،تاکئومتری و نقشه برداریهای ساده • کاردان نقشه بردار مناطق محدود • کاردان دستگاههای فتوگرامتری ( آنالوگ، دیجیتال و ... ) و دستگاههای الکترونیکی مربوطه • کاردان خدمات کارهای هیدروگرافی، عمق یابی، • اقیانوس شناسی و دستگاههای الکترونیکی مربوطه • کاردان خدمات ژئودزی ( کلاسیک، فیزیکال، ماهواره ای و  …)


*نقشه برداری*
برنامه  کاردانی پیوسته نقشه برداری براساس ضوابط آموزشهای علمی کاربردی شورای  عالی برنامه ریزی وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری طراحی و تدوین شده است. هدف  از این برنامه تربیت کاردانی است که دانش و مهارت لازم را در زمینه های  نقشه برداری ، مانند: ماهواره ای، کارتوگرافی، ژئودزی، هیدروگرافی را کسب  نماید.  امروز  علم نقشه برداری به سرعت در حال گسترش می باشد و در حقیقت بدون توجه به آن  زیانهای ناشی از سرمایه گذاریهای عظیم در این زمینه و عدم تحقق اهداف لازم  را باید تحمل نمود.  با  توجه به اینکه در دهه های اخیر، توسعه فراوانی در شاخه های مختلف رشته  نقشه برداری بوجود آمده است و همچنین در سرزمین پهناوری مانند ایران که هم  به منابع آبی و دریایی وسیع و هم به معادن زیرزمینی فراوانی دسترسی دارد.  نیاز شدید به این رشته در کلیه گرایشها بالاخص نقشه برداری عمومی  (توپوگرافی) که رشته ای پایه و اساسی می باشد احساس می گردد. 


•*طول دوره و شکل نظام* 
مجموع واحدهای دوره کاردانی پیوسته 168 واحد به شرح زیر است: الف  - دروس سه ساله اول مجموعاً معادل 96 واحد دبیرستانی است که هر واحد نظری  آن معادل 30 ساعت و هر واحد عملی آن بسته به نوع درس بین 60 تا 90 ساعت،  کارآموزی حداکثر 2 واحد است که هر واحد آن معادل 120 ساعت می باشد.  ب  - دروس 2 سال آخر شامل 72 واحد دانشگاهی است که 11 واحد آن دروس عمومی  مصوب شورای عالی برنامه ریزی است و هر واحد نظری معادل 16 ساعت، هر واحد  آزمایشگاهی معادل 32 و هر واحد کارگاهی معادل 48 ساعت می باشد و 2 واحد  کارآموزی که هر واحد آن معادل 120 ساعت است. دروس آزمایشگاهی و کارگاهی یک  واحدی می تواند تا 48 و 64 ساعت افزایش یابند. مفهوم  علمی نقشه برداری، جمع آوری اطلاعات فیزیکی و هندسی از سطح (به عمق) زمین و  یافتن نوعی مدل یا ارتباط ریاضی بین این اطلاعات با استفاده از علم احتمال  است. عینی ترین استفاده از این اطلاعات، تهیه نقشه  های گوناگون جغرافیایی، نظامی و مهندسی برای احداث راهها، سدها، کانال ها،  برق رسانی و غیره است و هدف آن افزایش مهارت در عملیات دانشجویان با در  نظر گرفتن موارد زیر است: - کاردانی و مهارت کافی در عملیات نقشه برداری و علوم نظری و خاص در حدی که در خدمت مهارتهای عملی قرار گیرد. - علوم پایه برای بالا بردن قدرت تفکر، استدلال، تجزیه و تحلیل و درک مفاهیم نظریه ها - کسب مهارتهای لازم جهت ارتباط بین کارگران و مهندسان جهت برداشت و پیاده کردن نقشه کاردان فنی نقشه برداری- ژئودزی در واقع خلاء بین کارگر فنی (مجری) و کارشناس فنی (برنامه ریز) را در زمینه نقشه برداری پر می کند. بدین ترتیب بخش عظیمی از نیاز کشور از لحاظ نیروی انسانی تامین می گردد. کاردانهای  نقشه برداری و ژئوزدی می توانند در تمام سازمانها و ادارات دولتی ارگانها و  بخش های خصوصی کلیه فعالیتهای نقشه برداری را در زمینه های فنی (راه سازی،  شهر سازی، معادن، ساختمان و سد سازی و ....) به  عهده بگیرد و چون طرح و اجرای هر گونه برنامه عمرانی بر مبنای یک یا چند  نوع نقشه پایه گذاری می گردد لذا در تهیه و اجرای نقشه ها لزوم همکاری  گروههای نقشه برداری ژئوزدی با افراد سایر گروههای کمیته عمران محسوس است و  همکاری این گروهها باعث پیشرفت و سرعت عمل بخشیدن به کلیه کارهای عمرانی  می گردد
.
*نقش و توانایی فارغ التحصیلان*
• همکاری در عملیات نقشه برداری از قبیل مترگیری و ژالن گذاری، - مترکشی، ساختمان و نصب علائم و نشانه ها و علامت دادن • مستند سازی اکیپ های نقشه برداری • تعیین تجهیزات مورد نیاز نقشه برداری • اجرای عملیات کارتوگرافی و ترسیم با دست • انجام خدمات کارهای مقدماتی هیدروگرافی، ژئودزی، کاداستروفتوگرامتری • نظارت و سرپرستی کارگاههای نقشه برداری • استفاده از نرم افزارهای کامپیوتری در نقشه برداری


* مشاغل قابل احراز* 
• نقشه بردار، مسر ( راه ، راه آبی ،کانال آب ، خطوط لوله های گاز، نفت، آب و مسیرهای انتقال نیرو و امثال آن( • کارتوگراف و رسام (روش های معمولی، اسکرایبینگ، اتوماسیون(  • کاردان مترکشی، ترازیابی،تاکئومتری و نقشه برداریهای ساده • کاردان نقشه بردار مناطق محدود • کاردان دستگاههای فتوگرامتری ( آنالوگ، دیجیتال و ... ) و دستگاههای الکترونیکی مربوطه • کاردان خدمات کارهای هیدروگرافی، عمق یابی، • اقیانوس شناسی و دستگاههای الکترونیکی مربوطه • کاردان خدمات ژئودزی ( کلاسیک، فیزیکال، ماهواره ای و
...)
*

فتوگرامتری*
با  توجه به ضرورت انجام برنامه های عمرانی در سطح کشور و اجرای صحیح این  برنامه برمبنای طرح و نقشه، وجود افرادی کاردان در زمینه تهیه نقشه های  اجرایی اساس قید مقیاس ضروری به نظر می رسد و به این اساس تشکیل دوره های  آموزشی در زمینه تهیه نقشه های عمرانی جزء اهداف گروه برنامه ریزی فنی و  مهندسی ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی قرار گرفت و از سال1359 فعالیت و برنامه ریزی در  این زمینه آغاز شد و پس از بررسی وضع نظام آموزشی گذشته و نقائص آنها و  همچنین نیاز کشور در زمینه کارهای اجرایی و نقشه برداری این برنامه تهیه و  تدوین شده و به مرحله اجرا گذاشته شد. مجموعه  آموزشی فتوگرامتری یکی از چهار رشته عملیات نقشه برداری است که برنامه های  آموزشی آنها جداگانه تحت عناوین زیر تهیه و تدوین یافته است.  نقشه برداری و ژئودزی ، فتوگرامتری - کارتوگرافی  و هیدروگرافی و هدف از تشکیل این دوره ها بالابردن مهارت عملیات، کاردانی و  افزایش دانش تئوری خاص این رشته و قدرت نسبی، تفکر، استدلال، تجزیه و  تحلیل و درک مفاهیم مربوط در دانشجویان این رشته است بطوریکه بتوانند  ارتباط نسبی این رشته را با سایر رشته های وابسته استنباط نمایند.  فتوگرامتری نقشه برداری هوایی و عکس برداری ازمحیط های عمرانی است.  به  طور کلی شاخه های مختلف نقشه برداری هر یک مبنای عملیات عمرانی است و  فعالیت در هر یک از رشته های کمیته عمران مستلزم داشتن نقشه است از این رو  شاخه سرویس دهنده کلیه طرحهای عمرانی در کشور بوده و ارتباط زیادی با  مجموعه های کمیته عمران دارد.  اهمیت  این رشته با توجه به نحوه تهیه نقشه از طریق فتوگرامتری سرعت زیاد و هزینه  کمتر و مقایسه دقت این روش در نقشه برداری با سایر روش های دیگر واضح و  روشن است.  طول  دوره کاردان فنی فتوگرامتری 2 سال است و نظام آموزشی آن واحدی است و تابع  مصوبات آموزشی ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی است کل دروس در 4 ترم ارائه می شود و طول  هر ترم 18 هفته معادل یک نیمسال تحصیلی است زمان تدریس هر واحد درسی از  نوع نظری یک ساعت، عملی و آزمایشگاهی 2 ساعت و کارگاهی 3 ساعت و کارآموزی و  کارورزی 4 ساعت است.  جهت  آشنایی دانشجویان جدید با عملیات فتوگرامتری لازم است قبل از شروع دوره  بمدت یک هفته بازدیدها و برنامه هایی بعنوان دوره شناخت کار از طرف  دانشگاهها ارسال گردد. فارغ  التحصیلان این رشته بعنوان کاردان فنی ( تکنیسین ماهر ) کارایی و مهارت  عملی لازم برای انجام فعالیت های فتوگرامتری در مراحل مختلف آن از مثلث  بندی هوایی تا تهیه نقشه را دارند. این  افراد با توجه به تخصص و کارآیی که دارند می توانند بعنوان اپراتورهای  دستگاهی ماهر برای انجام مثلث بندی و تبدیل عکس به نقشه در هر سازمان و  اداره دولتی و ارگانها یا بخش خصوصی که مجهز به دستگاههای فتوگرامتری باشد  مشاغل را احراز نمایند

منبع :گزینه 2

----------

